# Burnt solder pad for LED on Awful Waffle



## D1chotomy (May 12, 2020)

Hey,

I just can't seem to get through a build without messing something up. Put the LED in backwards, then in the process of getting it out... fried the solder pad on the PCB. Probably a dumbass question but is there another place I can wire the Anode leg of the LED to to make it work? This is on the Awful Waffle.

Thanks so much...


----------



## Robert (May 12, 2020)

You can connect it to the + pad right beside the anode.


----------



## D1chotomy (May 12, 2020)

After some googling around, I can see why that makes sense. Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 12, 2020)

I did the same thing last week. It gets better but it gets worse first.


D1chotomy said:


> After some googling around, I can see why that makes sense. Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## D1chotomy (May 12, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> I did the same thing last week. It gets better but it gets worse first.



? Thanks dude. It's so addicting, too!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 19, 2020)

Robert said:


> You can connect it to the + pad right beside the anode.


Got the same problem, but on a pcb where the led pads are near the switch pads.
So, just wanted to confirm that I should connect a wire from the "+" at the top to the anode, right?


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2020)

Which PCB?      It's slightly different if the LED pads are at the bottom.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 20, 2020)

Robert said:


> Which PCB?      It's slightly different if the LED pads are at the bottom.


It's on the UniCab board. Looking back at it last night, it seems I managed to burn off both LED pads...
Is there still a way to wire the LED or will I have to learn to live without it? Thanks!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 21, 2020)

Any hindsight on that one Mr. @PedalPCB ?
Don't want to be pushy, I would've just like to box it tonight 
Thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Aug 21, 2020)

Read the schematic to see where the LED connects to the other parts.  Then run two wires from the LED to those parts.  The "long leg" of the LED will be wired to one side of the 4.7 K resistor and the other leg of the LED will be wired to the middle leg of the row on the 3PDT switch that is closest to the PCB (where the "SW" wire connects in the hook-up diagram in the build document).  

You will need to figure out how to mount the LED in your enclosure if you are not able to solder it to the pads on the PCB.

You can also go ahead and put everything together without your LED if you want to fix the LED later.  Do you already know if your pedal works when it is not in the enclosure?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 21, 2020)

zgrav said:


> Read the schematic to see where the LED connects to the other parts.  Then run two wires from the LED to those parts.  The "long leg" of the LED will be wired to one side of the 4.7 K resistor and the other leg of the LED will be wired to the middle leg of the row on the 3PDT switch that is closest to the PCB (where the "SW" wire connects in the hook-up diagram in the build document).
> 
> You will need to figure out how to mount the LED in your enclosure if you are not able to solder it to the pads on the PCB.
> 
> You can also go ahead and put everything together without your LED if you want to fix the LED later.  Do you already know if your pedal works when it is not in the enclosure?


Thanks. I definitively need to learn to read schematics better. 
I had figured out the 4K7 part, but wasn't sure about the SW part...
Yes, the pedal is working fine otherwise, I tested it yesterday and everything was functioning.
For mounting, I have a LED lens, so it should hold, and I can always put a dab of hot glue to secure it if it's a bit wobbly.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## zgrav (Aug 21, 2020)

Good luck getting it boxed and LED'd.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 21, 2020)

zgrav said:


> Good luck getting it boxed and LED'd.


Thanks, should be a piece of cake.
At least, from now on, I'll remember that the anode is the positive leg.


----------

